# lo crispin algorfa



## tonemar (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Everybody,
After many years of searching we think we have found our 'dream' property.
Just before we sign a contract, be most interested if anybody can give the bad and good of the area.
Look forward to your replies
T:fingerscrossed:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Had never heard of it so I've just googled it. Another urb. looks overpriced, Most of it may well be empty when there are no holidaymakers renting also you may find that there are very few to share the ongoing costs. many owners may be absent for much of the time which doesn't help to keep down vandalism, etc.


----------



## tonemar (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, we have visited a few times, talked to neighbors etc. Mainly residential, old, like me!! Looked at the on site bar which being during the week and early afternoon, seemed fairly busy, quite a few activities scheduled, singers etc.
Walked the estate, no obvious sign of vandalism.
Really looking for an outsiders view.
Anyway, many thanks for taking the trouble to reply.
T


----------

